
Ask HN: Which domain provider/registrar do you recommend? - monsterix
I&#x27;ve been using a domain registrar for the past five years. A friend recommended them to me back in the day.<p>Lately I&#x27;m sort of troubled by the poor quality of their service, poorly designed (and confusing) website and a series of issues that happened while managing the domains I own.<p>I wish to move my assets elsewhere so I&#x27;m wondering what other places are good to look at? What is recommended?
======
kjksf
[https://domains.google.com](https://domains.google.com)

I've used godaddy, namecheap in the past and they just can't help themselves
and make a simple task (configuring DNS settings) a confusing mess (ui-wise).

Google Domains is a breath of fresh air in that respect. I've transferred all
my domains there.

They are still invite-only (I think) but I got mine fairly quickly.

~~~
tzz
Does Google provide support for this service? It is high risk if something
goes wrong and you have no one to talk to.

------
Someone1234
I use NameCheap for registration along with Route53 (Amazon) for actual DNS
hosting/management. Amazon is around $0.75/month/domain. Namecheap varies
depending on type of domain and duration.

Namecheap's control panel could be a little better designed, but if you host
elsewhere you spend very little time there.

~~~
stevekemp
Amazon's DNS service is very reasonable.

I've had a lot of fun wrapping it with Git over at [https://dns-
api.com/](https://dns-api.com/)

------
27182818284
I've had pretty good luck with NameCheap, but I wish their UI would get a
better makeover. Some parts have upfront, but a lot of times you're using this
really old and annoying-to-navigate UI for things along with incompleteness in
features for newer TLDs.

~~~
BorisMelnik
agree. the crazy part is they just redesigned their entire front end but left
the backend alone!

------
minizatic
[https://www.hover.com/](https://www.hover.com/) Their prices may not be the
absolute lowest, but their website is refreshingly simple. Their control
panel/UI is very straightforward as well.

------
lancehudson
I have used GoDaddy for years, I am looking at switching to Amazon or
NameCheap for my domains.

Amazon because it's where most of my domains are hosted anyway and I trust
them.

NameCheap for any domain's Amazon won't transfer.

------
CraigyDavi
My personal favourite is [https://iwantmyname.com/](https://iwantmyname.com/)

They provide free whois privacy, affordable prices and a clean interface for
monitoring domains.

------
PhantomGremlin
Do great minds think alike?

This almost exact question was just asked on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8541654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8541654)

~~~
wanghq
Actually I am curious to know why two Asks were posted on the same day. Did OP
do some research before asking the question? Is it a problem of HN such that
the information is hard to be discovered?

------
zhte415
I use and like gandi.net for its sense of independence and professional
service. Free SSL for a year and free basic email too.

------
fatbat
Check out NameSilo. Not too many fancy extensions but the free privacy is
always nice and prices are reasonable.

------
MalcolmDiggs
I use godaddy for registration (through their "Discount Domain Club") which
reduces the cost to about 8 bucks per domain per year. I like their customer
service and how quickly the nameserver changes seem to propogate. I usually
use Route53 (aws) for the actual DNS.

------
jordsmi
I usually use name.com. Nice UI and decent prices/coupons available

------
jakeogh
checkout [https://nearlyfreespeech.net](https://nearlyfreespeech.net)

I've been a customer for almost a decade.

------
smtddr
iwantmyname.com is what I use. Simple, minimal UI without having a million
upsale ads all over the place.

